# World of Warcraft - MB usage?



## blake_lives (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could tell me approximately how many MB would be used when playing a game like World Of Warcraft online for an hour? I have no idea and can't find anything about it on the net.

Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What do you mean by MB in an hour?

I think WoW is either 64Mb or 128Mb minimum requirement


----------



## Forseer (Apr 2, 2005)

Most MMOs use about 15 - 20MB an hour, but the best way to find is to check your modems control panel to see how many bytes you've sent and received, make sure you just play the game and not download any videos when you check this because they will be included in usage.


----------

